# There was a fox!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I went out to check on the rabbits and saw a huge fox sat on top of their hutch 

I haven't seen foxes round here for years

I am so worried now. The hutch is secure but they are crafty little buggas arent they 

I hope they will be ok


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I went out to check on the rabbits and saw a huge fox sat on top of their hutch
> 
> I haven't seen foxes round here for years
> 
> ...


I think the smell of a yummy chicken may of attracted the bleeder LOL

Hope the Bunnys are ok.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

You may be right :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

he will keep come back until he gets them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for that Border. You really know how to cheer people up :arf: 

Bring your shotgun would ya??


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks for that Border. You really know how to cheer people up :arf:
> 
> Bring your shotgun would ya??


watch him he is clever he knows they are there he wont give up:scared:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

just get a water pistol a powerful one and every time you see if blast it  the bugger will soon learn.

Well thast the theory anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

wont work he is to clever for that


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

We lost our lionhead a few months ago to a bloody fox!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> just get a water pistol a powerful one and every time you see if blast it  the bugger will soon learn.
> 
> Well thast the theory anyway lol


:lol: will have to try that. Even if it wont work on the fox i can use it on next doors kids :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



borderer said:


> wont work he is to clever for that


Bordie you are a meanie


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

You could always try feeding it but that isnt going to make it go away but as long as the food is more tempting it might leave your rabbits alone?

Ive never had to deal with a fox as my rabbits are in a shed, jus thave to deal with wild bleeding mice cute yes but they as dirty swines!

Didnt get any until i got the quails


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: will have to try that. Even if it wont work on the fox i can use it on next doors kids :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bordie you are a meanie


i knew my idea would work for something lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

mr foxy is a born killer and very clever you need to shoot him


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> mr foxy is a born killer and very clever you need to shoot him


Bring your gun then would ya


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they can eat through ply wood and chicken wire

u need to make sure ur hutch and run are really solid. galvanized metal and tunnel and groove wood - not cheap


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> they can eat through ply wood and chicken wire
> 
> u need to make sure ur hutch and run are really solid. galvanized metal and tunnel and groove wood - not cheap


The "window" on the front is made of a really thick metal grill, and the hutch itself is tongue & groove. I also have two hutch covers on there which zip on. Hope they will be ok

The run is galvanised metal


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Bring your gun then would ya


just be carefull he is strong and clever he wont give up when he knows they are there wish you lived near i would help you


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

can you come take out my local? want to put my bins out in the summer and maybe get some chickens!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> can you come take out my local? want to put my bins out in the summer and maybe get some chickens!!


aint been to neverland


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> aint been to neverland


North Staffs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> You could always try feeding it but that isnt going to make it go away but as long as the food is more tempting it might leave your rabbits alone?
> 
> Ive never had to deal with a fox as my rabbits are in a shed, jus thave to deal with wild bleeding mice cute yes but they as dirty swines!
> 
> Didnt get any until i got the quails


feeding him is good if ya use poison


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

feeding will make it want to come to your garden more i wouldnt suggest that..Foxes dont just kill for food, but for the sake of it.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

You have a dog...and the fox still came into the garden!!

We used to have a foxy loxy that came and as soon as the spaniel appeared he dissapeared....mind you she barks occasionally and makes herself known.

Is your hutch Fox Proof?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> You have a dog...and the fox still came into the garden!!
> 
> We used to have a foxy loxy that came and as soon as the spaniel appeared he dissapeared....mind you she barks occasionally and makes herself known.
> 
> Is your hutch Fox Proof?


:lol: If Oscar had seen the fox he would have hid behind me :lol: :lol:

The hutch is fox proof, yes. I hope


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: If Oscar had seen the fox he would have hid behind me :lol: :lol:
> 
> The hutch is fox proof, yes. I hope


if its wood he will get in


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: If Oscar had seen the fox he would have hid behind me :lol: :lol:
> 
> The hutch is fox proof, yes. I hope


haha oh i see! Well Oscar "grow a pair" :thumbup: :lol:

Aw bless him.

Well could you put things up to scare the fox away? plastic bottles on top of bamboo canes so when the wind blows they rattle?

And tin foil things like that to spook him?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> if its wood he will get in


I will use the water pistol on you if you keep being mean


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I will use the water pistol on you if you keep being mean


mr foxy got all night while you sleep he knows:frown:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

We have three foxes coming into our garden with the rabbits. I've not seen them now for a couple of months though after trying something my mum suggested. Soak a rag in neat Jeyes Fluid and hang on the fences and where the fox gets in. The strong smell affects them and puts them off coming in. Just make sure its where the rabbits can't get to it and re-soak the rag about once a week to keep it smelling. Only thing is Jeyes stinks but I quite like the clean smell from it. 

Don't use it if you have a cat either, Jeyes is toxic to cats. Though a part of me is hoping the fat ginger and white one that harasses my rabbits will play with the rags I have in my garden so he won't come back. 

Jeyes was the only thing we've found to actually work against the foxes, all otehr "repellents" have been a waste of money and the fox has ignored them. One of the foxes even went as far as leaving a "present" next to one of the Foxwatch sound thingies we tried.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Go to your hairdressers and ask them for the swept up hair, stuff it into legs of tights and hang it on your fences. 
Foxes smell the 'human' on the hair and wont come near, (I am a hairdresser and we give loads away:thumbup
Oh, and you need to replace it regularly
I live opposite fields and have foxes in the garden most nights (my bunnies thump like mad!!) 

Note to self.... bring some hair home and stuff some tights!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Go to your hairdressers and ask them for the swept up hair, stuff it into legs of tights and hang it on your fences.
> Foxes smell the 'human' on the hair and wont come near, (I am a hairdresser and we give loads away:thumbup
> I live opposite fields and have foxes in the garden most nights (my bunnies thump like mad!!)
> 
> Note to self.... bring some hair home and stuff some tights!


This only works if the foxes are scared of people. A lot of urban foxes won't be bothered by the smell of people. With our foxes they just sit and stare at us when we go out to scare them. Its only when we get within a few feet they actually run. Urban foxes smell people everyday going through bins and in gardens. If you live in a rural area this may work as the foxes won't be used to the smell of humans.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

go buy a gun or a crossbow problem solved


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Though a part of me is hoping the fat ginger and white one that harasses my rabbits will play with the rags I have in my garden so he won't come back


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't mind the other 4 or 5 cats that come and just sunbathe in the garden or play with the stones but its just the one fat thing that won't stop trying to stick its paw in the rabbit run to get them. Maybe I should just let Rosie loose to deal with the cat, she won a fight against a cat before when she was free range at the old house.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> go buy a gun or a crossbow problem solved


Isn't it illegal to kill a fox with a cross bow?


----------

